# ASUS laptop has faulty on-board RAM. What can I do?



## diablo75 (Sep 7, 2006)

So someone I know had me look at a laptop of theirs, an ASUS X54C laptop, which has 2 GB of non-removable RAM built into the motherboard. I used memtest86+ to check it and it immediately came back with all sorts of errors.

From the outside (minus the cover for access to the HD and RAM slots) there does not appear to be any additional RAM installed at all (the slots are empty). So I was wondering, by chance, if you add RAM into one of these slots, does the motherboard stop using the on-board RAM and switch over to the stuff you put into the slot, or does it use both the on-board and "off-board" RAM side by side?


----------



## ekim68 (Jul 8, 2003)

Can you get into the BIOS setup to see if there is a setting for RAM usage? And if it does get into specific menus, can you disable the bad RAM? (I've done it by physically taking out RAM that wasn't integrated, but you never know..)


----------



## dustyjay (Jan 24, 2003)

Don't know about Asus,but I had Dell Inspiron Laptop (much older one) that came with 256Mb system ram that was listed as "non Serviceable" It also had an addtition Ram slot. The "non Serviceable Ram slot was actually located under the Keyboard. With Keyboard Removed, the Ram was in an identical slot as the serviceable Ram slot. It may be the same with the "non removable" ram on your Asus.


----------



## sam03 (Jul 10, 2012)

may be there is a option to disable your on board ram.
you can cut the specific pin connection to disable the ram.
unfortunately i don't know those pin numbers.
so you can check which are they.
Cation: don't remove or cut other pin connection of your fixed ram, it will disable your open slot ram connection.
thanks.


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

How much Ram does Memtest detect ?


----------

